# Snowboarding PS3 games?



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't know much bout PS3 or the consoles out nowadays but I remember SSX being sick...although it's more like astronaut training. I mean jumping off a helicopter and pulling off octo corks to a method, and landing on a rail backwards 50/50, and exiting to a backside rodeo is sick but seriously?!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, SSX was pretty disappointing IMO just due to being completely unrealistic. Sure, video games are always exaggerated, but I mean c'mon. SSX is ridiculous.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Do they even make snowboard/ski games anymore besides SSX??


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

@sheepstealer I think there was a Shaun White snowboarding game on the 360. Never played it though.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Amped and Amped 2 were the shit


Haven't seen a good even semi-realistic game since


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

a little off topic but anyone remember the game Cool Boarders 2 on ps1? the game is like 20 years old but there was certain characters you could unlock that would do the most impossible tricks. like SSX. one of the characters was an alien on a flying saucer board and his maximum spin was a 1440 which back then seemed totally unrealistic and nobody would ever do one in real life. and now people are doing them. just makes you wonder how much further the sport can progress now that people are doing tricks that weren't even possible in video games.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You need to get a PS1 and Cool Boarders...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tecknojoe said:


> Amped and Amped 2 were the shit
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a good even semi-realistic game since


I have xbox 360 and still bust out amped every once in a while.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tecknojoe said:


> Amped and Amped 2 were the shit
> 
> 
> Haven't seen a good even semi-realistic game since


Amped 1 and 2, the only snowboard games that matter.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> You need to get a PS1 and Cool Boarders...


PS3's can play PS1 games but only the first gen PS3's could play PS2 games. So yeah Cool boarders all the way.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I still have cool borders 2 haven't played it in ages. We use to play the level where you would have to pull off the trick it told you to do. Crazy difficult, but we learned all the names of the grabs. The half pipe with the alien was nuts. I think you could do 14,440 not just 1,440 lol


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, SSX was pretty disappointing IMO just due to being completely unrealistic. Sure, video games are always exaggerated, but I mean c'mon. SSX is ridiculous.


I used to play that game wit my niece and nephew..

I think they made it that way since "real snowboarding" is so ^&3$ boring..


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

There is a game called Stoked for 360 also. Never played it.


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

SSX tricky ALL DAY


----------

